# what is your favourite kind of show to watch?



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

a good 5 gaited saddlebred class!!!!!!    

...and reining ;-)


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> a good 5 gaited saddlebred class!!!!!!


 
Ow!! Ow!! Whooo! Yeah boy!!! *whistle* *taptaptaptap* Ow!!


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I think the only show I can actually watch without getting bored would be jumping! I also like the saddle seat shows with the high steppers!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

LadyDreamer said:


> Ow!! Ow!! Whooo! Yeah boy!!! *whistle* *taptaptaptap* Ow!!



LOL! My friend and I saw our first country hack class where they hoop and holler and were like What the heck!?!? We got glared at at a dressage class for laughing too loud! 

My favorite to watch are jumpers, preferably grand prix


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

5 gaited Saddlebred classes are amazing to watch. Simply stunning.
I love to watch just about anything horsey though.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Reining, that's an easy one!


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

I wouldn't consider it a 'show'... but I *LOVE* to watch jousting and mounted archery. 

Other than that I like to watching Showjumping. It's the only kind of show I've ever been to myself aside from an Arabian halter class which... I just didn't enjoy lol.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cool!

I don't think we have saddlebred classes anywhere near where I live. I've never even heard of anyone around here who has owned one. :?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

5 gaited gæðinga-competition ! 
5 gaited Icelandics strutting their stuff, it's amazing to watch


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Draft horse hitch classes!


----------



## RoostersMom (Nov 19, 2008)

Dressage...upper levels


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Would have to be jumping and the roadsters.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with JustDressageIt, anything horsey instantly mesmerizes me. However, my favorite is Grand Prix show jumping. It makes my heart race. Coming in second would have to be high level dressage,


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im shocked! no one has said barrels yet! 

mine would have to be barrels. id love to watch reining one day.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

A cutting, team penning, or reined cowhorse would be easy choices, but so is mounted cowboy shooting. 
Jousting (true jousting when done with intent and correct tack and weopons) would be something I would watch, as well as mounted archery.
Polocross is also on the list.
Ok, I listed six events, i've only seen cutting in person.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree as well; anything with horses!  Except I usually only watch showjumping or crosscountry.  Those are my favorite. Dressage is also pretty to watch.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

The Derby course at jumping events! And campdrafting, there is usually good action there or rodeos, lots of action!


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> A cutting, team penning, or reined cowhorse would be easy choices, but so is mounted cowboy shooting.
> Jousting (true jousting when done with intent and correct tack and weopons) would be something I would watch, as well as mounted archery.
> Polocross is also on the list.
> Ok, I listed six events, i've only seen cutting in person.


Aw, that's a shame ): you should see the full contact jousting done by the Knights of Avalon and the Knights of Mayhem or the Sonora Jousting Championship. It's all real lances, real blows, real falls. None of the 'medieval times' crap with the half lance and the slow speed and the over-acted everything.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i would have to say cutting and barrels are my fav. team roping is always fun to watch too...


----------



## 0charlotte0 (Aug 11, 2008)

cross-country, definitely


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Kentucky,I agree with you re polocrosse. But it's more fun to play :]

I love all the fast action ones... Polox, campdrafting, mounted games, tentpegging. I also love watching a well executed round of showjumping, and high level dressage. But I live for the adrenalin :] watching world mounted games to music, live, was absolutely amazing... Wow i was so pumped... specially cause my horse was in it, lol.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

SaddleSeat

its what I do and love to watch =)


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

I love watching upper leval dressage! it's so graceful. also I love watching jumping. who could not love watching that.lol


----------



## Rupert247 (Dec 20, 2008)

For me it would have to be Erm.. Jumping or arab racing

katie.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love equitation and flat classes. Dressage tests and hunter classes I find are to repetitive but flatting ones are always fun. I like guessing who's going to be going in what placing. As for eventing, the cross country phase is always a blast to watch.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I enjoy trail classes, reining, and cross country.


----------

